# Memorial Day Sale



## Dave Martell (May 14, 2015)

*Memorial Day Sale - 15% OFF!!*


Today through May 25, 2015 - JapaneseKnifeSharpeningStore.com


Use coupon code "*Memorial Day*" at checkout - Entire order receives 15% OFF!


_PLUS _- USA orders of $99 and above receive *FREE shipping*!


:robot::robot::robot::robot::robot::robot::robot:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 21, 2015)

Bump for the SALE! :groucho:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2015)

In case you're interested in taking a class with me sometime, this too is included in this weekend's sale. Just sayin 

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/class1on1.htm


----------

